# Touren&Trails  in/um Feucht, Schwarzenbruck,...



## flowbox (10. Mai 2009)

Servus,
Fange jetzt nach knapp 2 jahren wieder an zu fahren, und würde gerne ein paar gescheite Trails/Touren wissen sofern es diese denn gibt. 
Auch gerne mit 1-2 leuten zusammen.

Gruß
Flow


----------



## norman68 (10. Mai 2009)

Hier werden ein paar Touren beschrieben

Klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

